# Thinking About Getting My First Cichlid



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello. I set up a 30 gallon tank, and currently have 4 comet goldfish in it right now. The goldfish are cycling it, and also I am keeping them their, untill it is warm enough to go into our goldfish pond. I have never had a cichlid before of any type, but have read that they will be kind of like dogs, and eat out of your hands, and some will even let you pet them. Well, I would love for a fish to get close to me, and be more of a pet, than just a decoration. Any reccomendations for a 30 gallon tank? Do all convicts become pets, like all breeds, or just certain ones like Oscars, and Jack Dempseys? I know it will take time, and work, but I think it would be fun.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Your limited to what Cichlids you could get. 30gal isn't very big. Count out oscars, dovii, P-bass (which are the best ones imo)


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I wouldnt recommend anything except convicts,rams Kribs just the dwarf cichlids. But none of them will be like the bigger cichlids. If you want to keep Oscars and such you need at least a 75.


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

How many convicts should I get for a 30? I have never had a cichlid before. Do the convicts get friendly, like will they let you hand feed them? Sorry for all the questions.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Get 2 convicts now. You will have 200 later.

Don't expect them to hand feed lol. They will only be like 3"


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, last question, I promise lol I have a decent sized hang on back filter. I am not sure what type, but it is pretty big. Is this ok for breeding convict cichlids? Would it suck up the eggs/fry? I tried raising guppies, but the mother had they fry before I thought she was ready, and they all went up the filter








Thanks,
Rick


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Just cover up the filter inlet with some sponge from a filter. Just anything that will keep the babies from getting sucked up.


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh...lol I hadn't thought of that I have plenty of that stuff, so I guess my guppies didn't have to die







I had another fry tank completely set up, but I didn't get them out in time and they went ^^^^WHHOOOPPP^^^^ up the filter. I guess it is trial and error.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranhasrmyhobby said:


> Oh...lol I hadn't thought of that I have plenty of that stuff, so I guess my guppies didn't have to die
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch that it doesn't get clogged..problem will happen if you dont keep up on it.....


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> Oh...lol I hadn't thought of that I have plenty of that stuff, so I guess my guppies didn't have to die
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch that it doesn't get clogged..problem will happen if you dont keep up on it.....
[/quote]
ak what do you mean by getting clogged? by the sponge?

and rick when ur buying convicts make sure one of them has a pink belly and the other one doesn't


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the information, guys! This is really helpful. Ok, I thought that was my last question up there^^^ but I have one more. Would it be ok to put my convicts in with my four little goldfish, or will they get ate? Thanks for everyones help.
Rick


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Parsa said:


> Thanks for all the information, guys! This is really helpful. Ok, I thought that was my last question up there^^^ but I have one more. Would it be ok to put my convicts in with my four little goldfish, or will they get ate? Thanks for everyones help.
> Rick


The cons will destroy the goldies


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

German blue rams, They stay small and some times shoal together. Overall beautiful fish very appealing to the eye.







I' m gunna buy a 45 for these guys and put it in my living room, saw some nice ones at BigAls.


----------

